# Will thrips ruin my harvest?



## Funkfarmer (Jun 7, 2009)

I have two girls ready to go into flower, but i noticed that they had thrips. Do i need to take care of the thrips first or will they be devestating to my harvest?


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 7, 2009)

Thrips or R.I.P.S the (s).is for sweeties..  is your grow organic ! .. so hit em quick ! before you progress into flower ! peace and all the best !


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jun 7, 2009)

Im not in flower yet, and im growing in DWC with gh flora nutes


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello Smoky anda bandit 

Its always best to get on top of any problem before flowering.

hXXp://www.ehow.com/how_2387390_get-rid-thrips.html

eace:


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 15, 2009)

dude ill tell you since no one else has! i bought foxfarm no bug me ($12.99) and its safe up to the day of harvest but i dont recommend spraying ANYTHING past week 6! but i sprayed them heavily and it killed every single thrip! i looked with my 200x microscope and there all dead, i even killed spidermites too!

But now i got given a bottle of azatrol (which is $100) so now im using that! its real strong and OMRI approved! and that stuff works great! both kill on contact though! spray all ur plants and turn ur lights off for 3 hours ,


----------



## daddyo (Jul 16, 2009)

hXXp://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/azamax.html

try here


----------

